

Product Development at Facebook By Mark Zuckerberg - dariobarila
http://www.udemy.com/product-development-at-facebook/

======
dariobarila
free!!

Mark Zuckerberg, gives an example to demonstrate product development and
experience at Facebook and talks about how their product has evolved with the
company.

